# Fold and Pack Service in US



## MmarlonN (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Guys

We need a company who does fold and pack in US. If possible at west coast.

We have 330 mens t shirts in US, we need them to be;

- Fold
- Put them in a poly bag
- Add a simple sticker on poly bag

Anybody interest or knows someone who can handle it?

Thanks


----------

